# Info on this bow



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all, I was wondering if any of you have heard of a Hoyt Hunter Supreme recurve. It's a take down bow, with a black metal riser and camo limbs. It's 64'' in length. It looks a lot like one of the old Hoyt competition bows, maybe the challenger or something like that. I've only seen two of them, one is my hunting bow, and one was obviously a variant and was sitting in my coach's house. His has a threaded hole in the belly of the riser so that it could take a cable guard and be mounted with compound limbs and be shot as a compound. In addition, a friend told me that he had seen another of them at a 3D league. I got this bow a year ago when Mrs. Hoyt had their big store closing. It had been sitting in the warehouse for a while, but was perfectly new. Do you guy's have any information about this bow, including the year it was made and how popular it was?


----------

